# Replacement Router Bits for the Craftsman Router Crafter



## Brian in Burlington (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello Everyone .... I'm hoping there are fellow woodworkers that own the Craftsman Router Crafter can help me .... I finally was able to find a Craftsman Router Crafter but it didn't come with any Router Bits and the ones they suggest in the Manual are no longer in existence .... would someone be able to tell me what Router Bit Manufacturers Sell today that are comparable to the Router Bits to Replace the Originals ? Make and Model #'s would be a Big Help :dance3: .... I would like to be able to make all of the Table Legs shown in the Template Pattern Section of the Manual.

Thank You for any and all help

Brian


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You can use just about any plunge router bit..for the jobs.
here's just some of them

Point Cutting Round Over
Flat Bottom Round Over
MLCS groove forming router bits

===========




Brian in Burlington said:


> Hello Everyone .... I'm hoping there are fellow woodworkers that own the Craftsman Router Crafter can help me .... I finally was able to find a Craftsman Router Crafter but it didn't come with any Router Bits and the ones they suggest in the Manual are no longer in existence .... would someone be able to tell me what Router Bit Manufacturers Sell today that are comparable to the Router Bits to Replace the Originals ? Make and Model #'s would be a Big Help :dance3: .... I would like to be able to make all of the Table Legs shown in the Template Pattern Section of the Manual.
> 
> Thank You for any and all help
> 
> Brian


----------

